# How old is my tractor?



## Tim c (Dec 17, 2017)

hi
I have just bought an old Lawn flite 8/26 as a project for my teenage son.
It has had a replacement engine put in which is now 11 hp Briggs and Stratton so I can’t I’d the age off the engine.
There is a foil sticker under the seat that says
132 523 512 J091a
Can anybody please advise what year it is and is the J091a a model number?
Any help for my young lad would be appreciated.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

About 1984-85


----------



## Tim c (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you


----------

